# 8 Modern Advancements Europeans Wouldn't Have If The Moors Didn't Bring It To Europe !



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school




Allahu Akbar, Comrade.

The democrats and ISIS - practically the same group!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2016)

We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.


----------



## Zander (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's another contribution to society by the Moors..


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school



I cannot access your citation------but have no doubt that
it contains the same idiot lies and propaganda that I have
been hearing from muslims and reading in their idiotic
writings for the past 50 years.    No inventions and no 
"advancements"  unavailable to Europe without THE MUSLIMS.
None exist-----NONE


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.



only if you are THAT stupid


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...




Uhhh----- yeah, no advancements were unavailable.  That was kind of the point.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.
> ...



I see.  So you were content to take the 12-year pill and then go  for the rest of your life.

Well --- it shows.

Even just above you tried to refute a video you already admitted you didn't watch.  Then you said the opposite of what you meant.

Quite the living education, that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Uhhh----- yeah, no advancements were unavailable.  That was kind of the point.



Point of what?    some idiot article written by idiots that claim
that muslims INVENTED   glass, microscopes, mathematics,
matzoh balls,  lemons?


----------



## Fair&Balanced (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school




Pretty much true. The MIddle East was a bastion of education until that pedophile Mohammed came along and convinced everyone that Islam was the true path.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



newsflash------neither arabs as arabs nor muslims as muslims----invented anything------not even Felafel------with one exception------they invented the idea of putting cardamom in coffee


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school



Ziryab found alum, he did not "invent" it


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Fair&Balanced said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...



in fact---quite right----muhummad by virtue of his life of virtue rendered illiteracy ------holy.   His influence likely kept the royals of Europe----ALSO illiterate


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhh----- yeah, no advancements were unavailable.  That was kind of the point.
> ...



Not one of which was mentioned in the video you already admitted you didn't watch.

Massive dump of a shoot-itself-in-the-foot post there Rosie.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jul 15, 2016)

An emissary from the Religion of Peace rents a truck and plows it into a crowd of celebrants killing over 80 and right on cue, Leftist twats come along to remind us how wonderful their culture is. Aside from the 1300 years of violence, oppression, bloodshed, and misery, they came up with a few useful inventions.....kinda like the Nazis.   

They will do everything in their power to ensure nothing is done and Muslims continue to slaughter Westerners in their own streets.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



no problem ---whatever is in the video which I cannot access---it is garbage   ---as to  ALUM----it is poisonous


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 15, 2016)

street lights was ancient Persian
Aqueducts and road, and baths were roman


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2016)

Zander said:


> Here's another contribution to society by the Moors..





irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.
> ...





irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhh----- yeah, no advancements were unavailable.  That was kind of the point.
> ...





irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







​Apparently this cult goes back a looooooong way.


"whatever is in the video which I cannot access---it is garbage" --- kinda says it all.  
"I didn't read it but whatever it said was bullshit".

Massive, massive intellectual dump.  You must be taking Mentalmucil.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.



in what sense were you "referring to the African culture rather than the muslim "aspect"  ??       I was going to ask you to define
MOOR----there are all kinds of defintions of "moor"


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.




Moors ARE Moslems, dummy.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> street lights was ancient Persian
> Aqueducts and road, and baths were roman



I will happily hand you  AQUEDUCTS-----but lots of peoples did roads-------and took baths.    In fact Egyptians had water drainage----sorta sewer things before rome was invented


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.
> ...



You didnt watch the video.  I'll pass


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.


Moors are Muslims. We're not stupid.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.
> ...




Yes because Africans were Muslims, dummy.  So?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.
> ...



some people define MOORS as black muslims----I accept
your definition ----BUT the poster makes an issue of WHITE 
PEOPLE_--------lots of muslims are WHITE if you define white as  CAUCASION_----if you define white as  WASP_-------well---
ok       that's up to you


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.
> ...



some people think  MOOR   means---muslim and NOT WHITE


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




I didnt even mention white people.  WTF is wrong with you crybabies?  You see attacks whenever a black dude opens his mouth.  Sheesh


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I cannot access-------got a link that works?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

Put the title in google, I'm not your mentor


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 15, 2016)

Liberals are obsessively and compulsively defending the awful religion of Islam. Anything they can do to separate it from terrorism, they'll do. If Moslems weren't splattering human body parts across the streets of France, America, England etc etc, it would be funny.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



are you a "black" dude?   ok-----name ONE "advancement"   that  Europeans would not have if MOORS had not brought it
to them


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



So, that means you're an idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> I cannot access your citation------but have no doubt that
> it contains the same idiot lies and propaganda that I have
> ...



Same old shit, Muslims created Algebra - Well, no. The Chinese did. The Muslims were on the trade routes from China and PICKED it up from the Chinese.

The Muslims invented the Alphabet. Well, no. It is adapted from the Greek Alphabet brought to the Middle East by Alexander and combined with Sanskrit.

After yesterday, Pogo and CC are in a rush to praise their Islamist allies; they're so proud of them.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Theres 8 in the video.  Go watch it and stop begging


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 15, 2016)

University, Plato
Math and sciences were Greek
Paper of sorts had origins in Egypt and china
Hospitals also Greek and Egyptian
Surgery have been done since ancient times, even on the brain.  Muslims might have improved some thing, but the origins are far older and from other culture and people. 
Introduced, or reintroduced, is no invented.
Muslims borrowed from everyone.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Where my history comes from they were Muslim.  Just like your history comes from cave dwelling racists.  Are you defending cave dwelling racists by existence?

Apparently yes.  Stop defending racists and slavery


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Math and sciences were Greek



Egypt


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.



So you were just lying.



You do that a lot.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



another one of the idiot lies------Africans were also christians and---"other"  religions.     are you a Farrakhan ass licker?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Brynmr said:
> ...



Africans werent Christians.  Where do you get your information? The Sunday Funny's?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Math and sciences were Greek
> ...



actually-----greek-----and Indian-----and precede islam and existed long before muslims INVADED   Christian cities in
Spain


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.
> ...



So you were just lying


You're good at that!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I said Egypt


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



from real history-----there were Christians in Africa AND in arabia long before the rapist pig of arabia was born in mecca---which already had---a population of jews and christians


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yep, the Sunday Funny's


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Egyptians were not MOORS----nor were they black----in fact CLEOPATRA was greek.    Egyptians did not speak Arabic----
they had an entirely different language and knew how to write---Arabic was not written at all until about 300 AD------the script is Persian----which is also not MOORISH or MUSLIM or BLACK


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> [
> 
> Where my history comes from they were Muslim.



Yes, but your "history" comes straight out of your ass.



> Just like your history comes from cave dwelling racists.  Are you defending cave dwelling racists by existence?



Aha, so you and Asslips of socks of the same troll. Figures.



> Apparently yes.  Stop defending racists and slavery



Your Arab Massahs, who you defend to this day, created Chattel Slavery  and STILL practice it, enslaving Africans to this day.

The most racist person on this board is Asslips - who it turns out is you, or rather a sock of the person who controls you, since you are also a sock.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Of course not------I even read the bullshit  MARCUS GARVEY and MALCOLM X  and  ELDRIDGE CLEAVER wrote.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 15, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


It is the only adequate source of funding left to them. It is kind of like "WE" bought the shit farm so we are going to stick with it even though it stinks so bad we can barely stand it.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school









 A pity that they were stolen from the Greeks, Romans and Assyrians when the muslims invaded their lands and stole everything. They were illiterate by design as mo'mad did not want them to be educated and hence able to see through his lies.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 15, 2016)

The OP proves once again that Progs really are the Reactionary Conservatives.

They want to freeze frame society into the states of the Middle Ages...Serfs Up!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 15, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Stop defending racists


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



uncensored is not defending you


----------



## westwall (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school







What's funny is you think they actually invented all of this.  The Romans beat them by over 1000 years, and they merely were using math that was invented by Egyptians and Greeks before them.  Archimedes invented calculus.  The Moors were very advanced for their time, but they weren't as advanced as the civilizations that they replaced.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> [
> It is the only adequate source of funding left to them. It is kind of like "WE" bought the shit farm so we are going to stick with it even though it stinks so bad we can barely stand it.



Humans share knowledge. Any time there is trade, the knowledge of one culture is passed to another.  The Middle East sat smack dab in the middle (imagine) of the trade routes flowing from Persia, China, India, Constantinople and Rome. Knowledge was accumulated based on contact.

Pogo and CC are bursting with Pride over what their Islamic brother did yesterday, so they try and inflate the stature of Islam. But Islam retarded, rather than aided the development of knowledge.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stop defending racists



I admit that I didn't grasp that you and Asslips are one and the same prior to today.

Of course this means you are BY FAR the most racist person on this board.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Actually I said nothing about "Islam".  I did what I usually do --- called out a poster for bullshit logic.  To wit: "I can't see the video but it's bullshit anyway".

Other than that all I did was note that our prescribed schooling leaves out a ton of knowledge.  Which it does.
Apparently one of them is simple reading comprehension.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...



Archimedes did not invent calculus-----Sir Isaac newton did----
Sir Isaac Newton said   "if I have seen further than others---it is
because I have stood on the shoulders of Giants"   da giant was Archimedes


----------



## Pogo (Jul 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...



In many cases what they did was transmitted knowledge that had been beaten down by primitive witchburning supserstition.  Some innovations came to Mauritania (*Maur* = "Moor", basically Berber rather than Arab) by the Romans, and then reintroduced to the relatively backward Europe after the latter had left them behind or failed to incorporate them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2016)

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



the operative phrase being  "relatively backward Europe"----
RELATIVE------but 'relative to whom or what'------easy---relative to the NON MOORISH GREEKS,    relative to the NON MOORISH Iran,     relative even to NON MOORISH INDIA----and NON MOORISH CHINA.     If Peru had been an issue---relative to NON MOORISH PERU.        black muslims like to make an issue that ------when spain was held by muslims---it
was a bit less primitive than the natives of iceland


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school



Maybe it was the Moops!  (Seinfeld reference!  )


----------



## westwall (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...






Unture.  The Archimedes Codex was recently analyzed and yes, he most certainly did.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 15, 2016)

over 10 minutes but worth the watch........notice what ends the age of exploration/invention of the Muslims.......those pesky fundamentalists.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 15, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




Yes the zero is from India

Pythagoras was Greek even though he studied and taught in Egypt

Muslims built on the educational foundation of so may others.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 15, 2016)

Im-hotep was the father of egyptian math but it was still done with sticks and figures for the 10, 50, 100, etc.  Builders were amazing architecture while using simple math and tools

geometry 






was done with a system much like the romans.  Sticks for single numbers and hieroglyphs for 10's and up

Phoenicians actually had 10 symbols for their numbers instead of sticks and worked on a ten figure basis like we have today.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

bodecea said:


> over 10 minutes but worth the watch........notice what ends the age of exploration/invention of the Muslims.......those pesky fundamentalists.



Bodie-----you FALL FOR SOPHIST SHIT.     Of course the intellectual center of the world was BAGHDAD-----lots of Jews,
Zoroastrians and Christians there-----when the arab dogs took
it over it was already an intellectual center-----it was not "muslims" who translated the old greek texts into Arabic-----KAFFIRIN DID IT.------Arabic was imposed on everyone by the Friggin muslims.    I have lots of relatives who speak Arabic------they AIN'T MUSLIMS and they AIN'T ARABS-----they were living in various countries that were overran by arabs.    Islam never had  "intellectual standing"----it conquered lots of places where there were ALREADY INTELLECTUALS. -----Zoroastrians did the astronomy------the best mathematicians ----even today, turn out to be INDIANS ----founders of the concept of zero.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 16, 2016)

Many places in the ancient Middle east were centers for culture art mathematics and science

Would anyone like to venture a guess as to whether Islam contributed to its demise or was it something else?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Many places in the ancient Middle east were centers for culture art mathematics and science
> 
> Would anyone like to venture a guess as to whether Islam contributed to its demise or was it something else?



the history of the middle east is something like this-----A CROSSROADS FOR WORLD TRADE AND ---THUS INTELLECTUALLY STIMULATED.    The resulting cities---
even Mecca is an example-----sorta,  became hot houses of
MELDING IDEAS in science and art. -------Christians,  Jews,  Zoroastrians----all bunched up together ---their fertile imaginations in high gear.    Then the arabs came-----so what happened?------the smartest of the land refused to convert to
the filth and went   ELSEWHERE.   The test of  "Islamic science"---is-------not whether it happened  'in arabic'-----it is whether it happened in SAUDI ARABIA ----nope---never did----not now ---not then----and never will happen in the shariah cesspits of today.    For those who do not know-----lots of non muslims speak Arabic----In the past---lots of people wrote
and spoke in Arabic.   That something has an Arabic name---is no proof or even evidence that   ISLAM DID IT


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Many places in the ancient Middle east were centers for culture art mathematics and science
> ...



I said contributed not did

you might want to slow down when you read.

It's OK to follow along with your finger and move your lips if you have to


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I never did the moving lips and finger thing even as a child.----
did you?    I wonder if doing so is PROGNOSTIC.  Nope---the
Arabic name does not even prove  "contributed" ---it just indicates that the place where  IT  was done---had
been overrun by arabs


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



FYI an Arab was anyone who either spoke Arabic or inhabited the former the Arabian Penninsula

and being Arab did not preclude being Muslim


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



your statement is very imprecise to the point of being a bit
idiotic.      WHEN did it happen that anyone who spoke Arabic
BECAME  "AN ARAB"??     who made that decision?   I have
relatives who  know how to speak Arabic-----and are of families that spoke Arabic as at least one of their everyday  lingos for generations and never considered themselves to be  "arabs".
When I was a kid-----I ran into lots of Arabic speaking people--
MOST of them Christians from Syria or Lebanon----a few jews------none of them called themselves  "arabs"      I do understand that-----"arab"  means  "Arabic speaking"---is a definition IN USE-----but it is---imprecise.  ----kinda like the
term  "race"  is imprecise


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



We are talking about the history of the people living on the Arabian Peninsula not your family you IDIOT


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



since when are we talking about the people living ON THE ARABIAN PENNINSULA?-------do you imagine all of the people who lived or live on the Arabian peninsula are "arabs"----------My hubby was born on the Arabian peninsula-----his
family group had lived there more than  2000 years and THEY
DID NOT SELF IDENTIFY AS   "arab"   and neither did the
British who administered  that land when he was born.   Today----Egyptians call themselves  "arabs"


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...








 Not really as the muslims stole everything if you look, as most of the things mentioned were around 700 years before islam was invented. And they were known about because the Greeks, Romans and Assyrians invented them


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.








 And they still live in mud huts, rape babies to prevent disease, wear grass skirts and cant read or write to save themselves. It was the Jews that went to Africa looking for trade that brought many "modern" thoughts and ideas to the abd.

They are backwards in all ways with less than 1% having the brain power to invent anything


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.



Like the Imaginary Greatness of FDR for example


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

this board seems to have devolved into a  black nationalist   and arab nationalist  propaganda thing


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







 We have Alum mines about 30 miles from where I live that were in use 3000 years ago, that is before any muslim, arab or african knew what it was for. You need to have an economy based on cloth production to understand that Alum is much sort after, and the africans did not have such a culture


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another contribution to society by the Moors..
> ...









 So where is your supporting evidence then, as one source is not valid


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...









 Who were illiterate nomadic sheep herders, not highly educated followers of science. They were kept illiterate when mo'mad invented islam so he could tell them what to believe. Free thought is to this day frowned on in islamic society


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.
> ...



interestingly enough-----I agree with POGO about the worthlessness of the USA history curriculum------it is
actually----the BRITISH POV   that we learn in "THE 
HISTORY OF WESTERN CIVILIZATION".       history according to Queen Victoria.      however amongst the
myths is the concept of    "the Islamic golden age of intellectualism'------I remember CLEARLY the bullshit idea
in my ninth grade history class that claimed that the CRUSADES brought the ENLIGHTENMENT of the Islamic
world back home------there was a picture of a crusader on
horseback ----STARING at a lemon.    The text implied that
MUSLIMS INVENTED LEMONS.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



oh   alum is used in cloth making?-----I know it as a poisonous food additive.    An interesting industry of the past is the mining of  BITUMEN  -----everyone used it--------from the bluish Britons----to the Egyptians and Mesopotamians----and I have read somewhere that the stuff was harvested in the area near the dead sea where the writers of the dead sea scrolls lived----
it was the local industry.    The mom of moses used it to water-proof ----that basket she used to float baby moses down the nile--------is that factoid not fascinating?-----it is a fossil oil type
product.      The word seems to be CELTIC  (??)    an old term
for  pitch, aka bitumen is  'jew's lime"       can I claim it as a
JEWISH INVENTION ?     ----it ain't


----------



## FJO (Jul 16, 2016)

According to George Constanza, They were the MOOPS.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You can't "invent" a lemon.  It's part of nature.

You can certainly post them though.

The word "Lemon" btw ....... comes to us from .......... Arabic.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



"Supporting evidence" ..... for.....?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school



MOOPS it was the MOOPS!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



the word  LEMON  came from Hebrew----before it came from
Arabic.    In fact----the word is Lemon in Aramaic too---In a sentence-----Jesus wanted a lemon for his tea   (if there had
been tea in the middle east by then).      The word SCHMUCK
comes to us from Yiddish----but I don't know from where Yiddish got it


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nu-uh.

OED:
lemon (n.1) 


type of ovate, pale yellow citrus fruit, c. 1400, lymon, from Old French _limon _"citrus fruit" (12c.), which comes via Provençal or Italian* from Arabic laimun*, from Persian _limu_(n), a generic terms for citrus fruits (compare lime (n.2)). Cognate with Sanskrit _nimbu_ "the lime."​
Know what else is Arabic?

This


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



your citation is bull shit------anyone who knew Hebrew----(lots of people)   knew the Hebrew word for LEMON is LEMON--long before the barbaric moors invaded Sicily.    Of course I know lots of words "from Arabic"    ----mostly those words which came to sicily via the barbaric moors-----which are really hebrew


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You can't even construct a coherent sentence in English --- and I'm supposed to take your word over the OED on etymology?

 

Yeah you go with that.

I have no doubt the Hebrew word is similar.  Hebrew and Arabic are closely related.  But we got it from the Arabs.  Like it or lump it -- one lump or two?

Oh btw there's another one, _sugar --- _we get it from Persian --- via Arabic.  So  do German, Spanish, Italian and even the Slavic langs.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



yes.     The word is Hebrew and was Hebrew long before Arabic was a written language. It may have been Persian first----I don't know.    Muhummad did not invent lemons.   My sentences are coherent.    There are misconceptions in the world that creep into the literature


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Nobody anywhere ever claimed "Mohammed invented lemons".  That's absurd even for a strawman.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



persons here----including you,  claimed that  "MUSLIMS"---
or  "MOORS"    introduced their own innovations to Europeans who WOULD NOT HAVE THEM had it not been for  "MUSLIMS"   or  "MOORS"   invading Europe.   ----that is
ABSURD.     People who had those particular "innovations" 
had been residing in Europe for CENTURIES before muslims
and moors GOT THERE.   As to the translations of books----
Christians and Jews had the GREEK AND LATIN STUFF
long before  MUSLIMS got the Christians and Jews to TRANSLATE them into Arabic.    People were on the MOVE--
during the whole era in question-----Christians and Jews and
Zoroastrians were moving around just as much as were arabs. 
Your mistake is in actually BUYING the idiotic notion that anything that happened in area CONQUERED by marauding
arab/muslims was  THEIR PROPERTY OR INVENTION even
before the inception islam.     Phonecians are the accepted
founders of "GLASS MAKING"-----somewhere in Syria----but
muslims take credit for that innovations too----along with the
microscope and----lots of ZOROASTRIAN astronomy.   The
phrase   "Islamic architecture"   is actually HILARIOUS


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



from where did the people of Philadephia get the word  
SCHLEP?      from quakers?.    You are very confused
regarding the issue of LINGUISTICS       Pathetically so. 
In fact----you are presenting   CHRISTIAN SCHOLARS as
being morons


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...









 But originated in Assyria from where the arabs stole it. The far east had Lemons before the arab's knew they existed and they were traded all along the silk road by the Chinese. As were many spices from the far east as well as silk


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



right  and  TRADE is what made  MECCA-----a city-----with Christians, Jews, and Zoroastrians-----and a few illiterate arabs who happened to worship a meteorite that was situated there.   It is really hard to know what  the illiterate arabs called  LEMONS


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> persons here----including you, claimed that "MUSLIMS"---
> or "MOORS" introduced their own innovations to Europeans who WOULD NOT HAVE THEM had it not been for "MUSLIMS" or "MOORS" invading Europe.



No --- I didn't.

Go ahead.  Quote me.




irosie91 said:


> As to the translations of books----
> Christians and Jews had the GREEK AND LATIN STUFF
> long before MUSLIMS got the Christians and Jews to TRANSLATE them into Arabic.



Uhmmm.... linguistics have nothing to do with religions.  Anyone of any religion or no religion at all can translate anything they like.  And you don't translate from "Christian" into "Arabic".  




irosie91 said:


> Your mistake is in actually BUYING the idiotic notion that anything that happened in area CONQUERED by marauding
> arab/muslims was THEIR PROPERTY OR INVENTION even
> before the inception islam.



Again, I didn't "buy" any such thing.  Go ahead --- quote me.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...











 All the claims made in the video of course, only having the one source calls the validity into question. Having opposing sources shows that LIES are being told


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 16, 2016)

Zander said:


> Here's another contribution to society by the Moors..



You're thinking of the Irish.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ah, reading comprehension.

See where it says the word "Lemon"?  Understand the difference between the word and the object itself?

Nobody anywhere ever claimed "Mohammed invented lemons".  You can't 'invent' what Nature already did.  That's Rosie's strawman.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I didn't make the video, now did I?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...









 Your cut and paste says that it came from Persia not arabic, making it Assyrian in origin. You cant jump 1000 years just so a fact will meet with your POV and hope not to be found out and ridiculed.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

[try again  POGO-----in order to TRANSLATE A BOOK FROM ONE LANGUAGE TO ANOTHER-----you have to have the book,
know the language in which that book is written and know the language into which you wish to TRANSLATE IT.     In Baghdad
---way back in CALIPHATE TIMES-------the people who knew
greek and Arabic and Latin and Arabic      WERE NOT 
ARAB MUSLIMS


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> interestingly enough-----I agree with POGO about the worthlessness of the USA history curriculum



An interesting comment, since at the time I posted that you went:




irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.
> ...




Which way you wanna go here, hm?

Oopsie.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> [try again  POGO-----in order to TRANSLATE A BOOK FROM ONE LANGUAGE TO ANOTHER-----you have to have the book,
> know the language in which that book is written and know the language into which you wish to TRANSLATE IT.     In Baghdad
> ---way back in CALIPHATE TIMES-------the people who knew
> greek and Arabic and Latin and Arabic      WERE NOT
> ARAB MUSLIMS



No shit.  I do translations myself.  And they have nothing whatever to do with religion -- mine or anyone else's.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...









British Archeologists often find glass objects in the ruins of Roman buildings, and have also found stained glass from before 1 C.E. This shows that the Romans had glass making before the invention of islam. In fact science shows that the moors or muslims invented nothing and are consumate LIARS when they claim they have


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



See the bolded words above?  Or are they too obvious?  "from Arabic _laimun_"
Thus the path in chronological order is:
Persian (concurrent with Sanskrit) > Arabic > Provençal/Italian > English

See the word "Arabic"?
See my original post that "the word Lemon comes to us from Arabic"?

Again --- reading comprehension.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > interestingly enough-----I agree with POGO about the worthlessness of the USA history curriculum
> ...



you did not understand my  "only if you are that stupid"     I began to understand that the HISTORY I learned in grades first thru ninth-------was idiotic------during my high school years when I started doing a lot more of MY OWN reading.-----That is in the USA  grades  10 thru 12-------because I was not THAT IDIOTIC.     The "we got so much from the arabs or muslims "---was mostly in the NINTH GRADE HISTORY BOOK.   Constantine was some kind of SAINT---was mostly 8th grade-------the pilgrims and the Indians LOVED each other was kindergarten


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [try again  POGO-----in order to TRANSLATE A BOOK FROM ONE LANGUAGE TO ANOTHER-----you have to have the book,
> ...



try again------in the times to which you ALLUDE-----the educated Christians ----virtually the only literate Christians---
were THE CLERICS      As to muslims -----almost all illiterate. 
Jews were literate in Hebrew and Aramaic and USUALLY in the language of the land in which they resided which was often ARABIC and often in greek.    -----not so much Latin.    Zoroastrians did Farsi.   and if they lived in an Arabic speaking place like BAGHDAD----arabic


----------



## montelatici (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Lemons are from India and were introduced to Europe by the Romans in the first century AD long before they were introduced to the Middle East in 700 AD.  The word has Sanskrit origins, no Hebrew origins.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...











 Seems that you have the worse case or readcing comprehension as you claim that LEMON originated as an arabic word, and your link says that the word came from Persia. 


 THE ARABS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE WORD AT ALL THEY JUST USED THE WORD COMMONLY USED BY THEIR TRADING PARTNERS FOR THE FRUIT.


 Now were did I use the word invent in my post regarding the naming of a Lemon ?
 Disinformation as practised by the islamonazis and the neo marxists every time they are proven wrong


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



romans got their glass from the  AEGEANS-----generally phonecians who did it long before  Brutus shoved a knife into Ceasar


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



to animals.  alum is also used  in pickling and in baking soda.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



could be----however jews were trading in india LONG BEFORE
700 BC        which is long before 700 AD ----that  why there are YEMENITES and there were jews in arabia.     I have no idea how CUMIN got to Mexico ------but it is likely that some Mexicans believe that MONTEZUMA invented it


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...









 No we got it from the Persians as the OED clearly says, the arabs were just in the way of the free passage of goods


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



yes---my poor mom believed that ALUM  was killing people-----she got rid of her ALUMINUM POTS------that was----a libel in the 1960s------it relates to the fact that ALUMINUM is found in
Alzheimer plaques-----she looked for the word  ALUM----in
THE INGREDIENTS


----------



## montelatici (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Just a fact. Lemons were not introduced to the Middle East until 700 AD.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

cardamom comes from India too------but somehow DENMARK got it ------long ago     and use it in the pastry called  DANISH


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



probably not true-------        what does   INTRODUCED mean? 
Bagels were not  INTRODUCED into my town   (in the USA) ---until after 1960------but I grew up eating them


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.



While at the same time trying to twist history to suit your needs, hey?


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




laudanum (opium) can kill

Aluminum pots can slowly leach into the foods.  Too much of anything....
People around the world have used and still use aluminum 

>>
*Symptoms*
If you have any of the following symptoms, see your physician, especially if you have kidney disease or are on dialysis:


Confusion
Muscle weakness
Bone pain, deformities, and fractures
Seizures
Speech problems
Slow growth—in children <<


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Seems that you have the worse case or readcing comprehension as you claim that LEMON originated as an arabic word, and your link says that the word came from Persia.



Once again ----_* learn to read*_.  
I did not say it "originated as an arabic [sic] word (proper names are capitalized in English but I didn't even say it that way) --- I said _we got it from_ Arabic.  *Which we did.*

I even gave you the whole pathway.




Phoenall said:


> THE ARABS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE WORD AT ALL THEY JUST USED THE WORD COMMONLY USED BY THEIR TRADING PARTNERS FOR THE FRUIT.



No shit Sherlock.  That's how new words for thing enter a language.  That's how we get _racoon _from Algonquin.




Phoenall said:


> Now were did I use the word invent in my post regarding the naming of a Lemon ?
> Disinformation as practised by the islamonazis and the neo marxists every time they are proven wrong



Didn't say you did.   I *_*DID*_* say it was Rosie's strawman.  Is your name "Rosie"?

Whatcha gonna do, now that you're proven wrong?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to the African Culture more than the Muslim aspect of it.
> ...


Where is Moor?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 16, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You were doing great in that first paragraph.  All human knowledge is accumulated and shared that way.  If some want to point out that the ancient Persian world was not RETARDED, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We spend a dozen years in school learning the prescribed stories, and then the rest of our lives unlearning them and finding out everything they "forgot" to mention.
> ...



History should never be twisted.  Actually my original statement above is a version of that maxim.
I seem to spend a lot of time here quashing ignorant myths.  Like "Mohammed invented lemons and gave them a Hebrew name".


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> cardamom comes from India too------but somehow DENMARK got it ------long ago     and use it in the pastry called  DANISH



I love cardamom.  Unfortunately I ran out and need to replenish but normally it goes in my morning coffee.

Whoopsie.  'Nother word from Arabic.  Mohammed invented it you know.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that you have the worse case or readcing comprehension as you claim that LEMON originated as an arabic word, and your link says that the word came from Persia.
> ...



Pogo's idiocy is not in who INVENTED THE WORD----it is really in the idiot concept that somehow  "THE EUROPEANS"  would have remained bereft of lemons or even a word for the fruit if not for the GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC INVASION,  
PILLAGE, MURDER AND OPPRESSION which extended into Europe----to the GREAT ADVANTAGE OF THE POOR STUPID EUROPEANS who ------to that point---like circa the 8th century  AD----- did not even know how to take a bath.  
Somehow -----NO ONE WOULD KNOW-----muslims or moors or whatevah were the SOLE CONDUIT of transport of human genius.    As to the innovations of the GREEKS and ROMANS---all that stuff was FORGOTTEN by everyone except the generally illiterate   arab muslims.    Somehow----if not for MUSLIM BAGHDAD-----the mathematical genius of India and
Egypt would have been LOST FOREVER---somehow because no one but muslims knew how to schlep over to india on a camel or how do deal with a boat and only muslims have two hands with five fingers on each hand-------and got to the concept of   ONE THRU TEN.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

I would add ----that it was the muslims of china who invented
spaghetti-------but the fact is that  NOODLES  were not really
restricted to china even in the ancient world-----but I should
not complicate things


aris2chat said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



if your kids got any of those----it is probably an inherited
metabolic disease----OR Mercury OR Lead.    Chances of
it being from the ALUMINUM SPAGHETTI POT are nil.    All
people SHOULD KNOW------do not store your pineapple juice in aluminum containers-------it will make the juice TASTE like
poison----but not be poison


----------



## OldLady (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I would add ----that it was the muslims of china who invented
> spaghetti-------but the fact is that  NOODLES  were not really
> restricted to china even in the ancient world-----but I should
> not complicate things
> ...


I don't know that I've ever tried cardamom, but if I can find a wee bit of it somewhere and it isn't too expensive, I'm going to try it in my coffee.  Sounds good, like cinnamon in my coffee.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > cardamom comes from India too------but somehow DENMARK got it ------long ago     and use it in the pastry called  DANISH
> ...



not from Arabic and Not from Hebrew-----probably Sanskrit---sorta.     PUTTING THE STUFF IN COFFEE---is probably a
Yemeni thing or Saudi.    The first time I saw anyone put a pod
in coffee ------it was a Saudi---he carried the pods in his pocket----------then I found my Yemenite hubby------he can't live without it.     It shows up in indian food------IN POD----just squish the pod with your fingers and TOSS IT IN and try not
to choke on it later on------best to do indian with fingers to avoid CHOKING on cardamom pods.    That the DANES use it -----fascinates me.    For the record----CRANBERRIES are  AMERICAN ---all the way


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I would add ----that it was the muslims of china who invented
> ...



the cardamom seems to cut the bitterness------so I do it too--that way I can skip the milk.     If you have middle eastern or
indian spice places-----you can buy it by weight.    If you buy the cute little jars---------of that well known company----YOU WILL PAY THRU YOUR NOSY for a few pods------you can also get it already ground to a fine powder.      I cannot buy that stuff-----HE HAS TO GRIND AND COMPOUND the stuff himself----like an ALCHEMIST.   The stuff he makes includes----get this-----cinnamon  (in stick form so he can grate it)  ginger-(-dried so he can grate that)    cloves  ---(mortar and pestil)  
nutmeg  (grated)   and  cardamom pods---(mortar and pestil)  
have fun


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Didn't say that either.
Why don't you just continue to list all the things you wish I'd said but didn't.  Job security right there.




irosie91 said:


> I would add ----that it was the muslims of china who invented
> spaghetti-------but the fact is that  NOODLES  were not really
> restricted to china even in the ancient world-----but I should
> not complicate things
> ...



Mohammed invented spaghetti.  Everybody knows that.  It only looks like an Italian word because he invented Italian too.
Spaghetti with lemon.  It was a big hit.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I would add ----that it was the muslims of china who invented
> ...



Not at all expensive.  I like to get mine at an Indian grocery.  Indians don't fart around with spices.

If you grind your coffee beans just toss a handful of seeds (maybe a dozen, or more to taste) in the grinder with the beans.  Yum!
Popular Turkish recipe.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yup, I have all that too.  Got a mortar and pestle for my birthday.
I love love love coming across an Indian or ME grocery.  I stock up.  Has to be somewhere in my travels though.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

OldLady said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



African muslims mostly of western africa.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

Pogo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




any store that has a small wall of mexican spices between $1-3 for a envelope/bag


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

aris2chat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Mexican spices/foods are one of the few "exotic" things available in this little burg since there is a population, but they appear to be very cheap run-of-the-mill prepackaged crap from some assembly line, so I don't even bother.  That's OK, I have a trip to the big city this week, I'll just work it in.


----------



## aris2chat (Jul 16, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Many places in the ancient Middle east were centers for culture art mathematics and science
> 
> Would anyone like to venture a guess as to whether Islam contributed to its demise or was it something else?



they did burn down the Alexandrian library.  So much knowledge destroyed twice


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 16, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> An emissary from the Religion of Peace rents a truck and plows it into a crowd of celebrants killing over 80 and right on cue, Leftist twats come along to remind us how wonderful their culture is. Aside from the 1300 years of violence, oppression, bloodshed, and misery, they came up with a few useful inventions.....kinda like the Nazis.
> 
> They will do everything in their power to ensure nothing is done and Muslims continue to slaughter Westerners in their own streets.




They've done bugger all. Most of the incidents happen in their own countries. 

As for westerners being slaughtered in their own streets. This is true. I guess a few Afghanis and Iraqis feel the same way with regard to the number that have been killed by suicide bombers, coalition soldiers and drone/air strikes.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> cardamom comes from India too------but somehow DENMARK got it ------long ago     and use it in the pastry called  DANISH








 Most spices passed overland into Europe as far back as the Bronze age, the silk road was why this happened as the far east had a ready market for its spices and other products. The arab peninsular was avoided because of the wild nature of the few people who lived there


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that you have the worse case or readcing comprehension as you claim that LEMON originated as an arabic word, and your link says that the word came from Persia.
> ...








 Which once again shows that the word came from PERSIA first, then it travelled south some time in the 7C     Many hundresa of years after it went north and west. Europe had lemons before the arabs invented themselves as muslims and knew its name before the Romans invaded the M.E.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...










 Another food that I am banned from eating because of the way it affects vitamin K. Cant have grapefruit, cabbage, sprouts, lettuce, spinach, kale, broccoli and any other green leaf. Missing out on so much good food


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



sorry---


----------



## FJO (Jul 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



So does - ironically - ALCOHOL


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 17, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school


the moors today would declare jihad on the moors of that time


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...



you may not have noticed ----but one of the contrived issues of DEFENSE and APOLOGY for Islamic jihad is    "MUSLIMS KILL MORE MUSLIMS THAN THEY KILL NON MUSLIMS"    <<so true-----of course that fact makes us feel so much better............<?>


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > An emissary from the Religion of Peace rents a truck and plows it into a crowd of celebrants killing over 80 and right on cue, Leftist twats come along to remind us how wonderful their culture is. Aside from the 1300 years of violence, oppression, bloodshed, and misery, they came up with a few useful inventions.....kinda like the Nazis.
> ...



One of the very remarkable aspects of the Islamic action is-----
    HE DID IT WITH A RENTED TRUCK.    He had it filled with
    weapons and bombs almost impossible to obtain in
    in France-------and very expensive-----but he did his shit
    for allah in a RENTED TRUCK!!!!    -----   Islamic audacity approaches infinity


----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




So did Tim McVeigh.
It just makes practical sense --- what, you're gonna buy the whole truck when you can rent it?

I don't see your point.  But then it is a day ending in a Y.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



He had one 7,65 mm pistol.  The rest of the arms were fakes or replicas.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2016)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



oh---what a fascinating Baathist trick.   "fakes"


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



good point.    I did not know that Tim Veigh rented


----------



## montelatici (Jul 17, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Listen you disgusting old hag, the fact is that the arms were fakes an replicas.  Nothing to do with the Baathist secular ideology.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2016)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



right----armaments have NOTHING to do with baathism.    The ONLY person to use NITROGEN MUSTARD GAS ----after world war I-------was the PARAGON OF THE BAATHIST IDEOLOGY-----GAMEL ABDEL NASSER   (remember?  
his  BAATHIST UAR---that benign program of LOVE?) 
For the sake of the  BAATHIST UBER ALLES UNITED 
ARABIST NAZI PROGRAM------Gamel dropped Nitrogen
mustard gas on unarmed women and children in Yemen.   
Anyone interesting in how NICE is Nitrogen Mustard Gas---
very interesting stuff.   Gamel gifted the stuff to his BROTHER IN BAATHISM-----Saddam


----------



## montelatici (Jul 17, 2016)

Churchill introduced mustard gas to the Middle East, dropping mustard gas shells on women and children.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 17, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Churchill introduced mustard gas to the Middle East, dropping mustard gas shells on women and children.



who told you that ?    ASS'AD  or PUTINE or Idi AMIN?
Nitrogen mustard gas was used----in the course of history---ONLY BY ISLAMO NAZI PIGS   (which--of course---includes ---
BAATHISTS)      The issue of the use of Nitrogen Mustard Gas is well documented in the medical literature since it has many LONG TERM EFFECTS.   Monte is a liar


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Actually I said nothing about "Islam".  I did what I usually do --- called out a poster for bullshit logic.  To wit: "I can't see the video but it's bullshit anyway".
> 
> Other than that all I did was note that our prescribed schooling leaves out a ton of knowledge.  Which it does.
> Apparently one of them is simple reading comprehension.



Any time Islam engages in a massive terror attack with loss of life, we can count on you to post threads praising Islam.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> [
> good point.    I did not know that Tim Veigh rented



Ryder: One Way, One Trip, One Loud Bang.

BUT no one was on the net the next day pimping the "contribution"  of JOOOOOO hating white separatists when the OKC terror attack happened.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 18, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...



I already did that joke!  



ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







 Not your fault, it is the fault of my job that caused my heart and lungs to become damaged through exposure to harmfull substances. Now I am on warfarin I cant have any green leafy veg or cranberries, no grapefruit because I am on statins


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Churchill introduced mustard gas to the Middle East, dropping mustard gas shells on women and children.








 They soon learnt not to mess with the British when he did, then we got neo marxists in charge and they took the bullets out of the soldiers guns


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...



at the time of the MOORS and their GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST-----the people who did alcoholic drinks were  
ONLY-----Christians and jews.    Muslims don't do that dirty stuff.     They were DRINKING plenty of it-----but did not MAKE
it.       It is very likely that the people who distilled alcoholic
drinks and got PURIFIED ETHANOL  were either Christians or jews--------distilling wine made it more   "STRONG"----(as in fall down drunk).    There is some kind of allusion to  "strong wine"  in the Talmud as a kind of disinfectant-----but-----I am not sure if it was DISTILLED alcohol.     ALCOHOL is an Arabic word because it became an issue in a land run by arabs


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



there are some newer alternatives----but you already know that.------vitamin K---kinds does do a kinda counter act on warfarin--------I have nothing to say.     Grapefruit can kinda HOLD onto statins----but I have nothing to say


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Churchill introduced mustard gas to the Middle East, dropping mustard gas shells on women and children.
> ...



He actually didn't.    He mentioned it somewhere


----------



## Pogo (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I was prescribed statins -- briefly, because I refused to take them after I read about them.  I kinda remember the grapefruit conflict but was never told about leafy or cruciferous veggies.  Or cranberries.  

Anyway I went on Red Yeast Rice, which had apparently no effect, but I got the LDL under control through diet.

Just to stay on topic --- Mohammed invented LDL.  He got it from da Joooos.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



joooos got large amounts of LDL's------but so do arabs.    Diet COULD work for both groups-----but they fail to cooperate. 
Muhummad blamed DA JOOOOS for his abundance of  LDL---
The issue of chicken fat laden chopped chicken livers is addressed EXTENSIVELY  in  ----surah # ---uhm...I forgot


----------



## Pogo (Jul 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I just knew you would run with that.

Oh by the way, Mohammed invented the word "run".  Before that, everybody just walked.  Or took the bus.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



most of the RUNNING in the ancient world related to  BLACK PEPPER  from India.    People were HYSTERICAL for black
pepper.    Lately pepper ---the little balls ----not the capsaicin---
got really expensive------so I checked   "grow pepper in a pot"---this what I learned     FORGET IT!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...







 You soon learn to live with the restrictions and find alternatives


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...






 My cholestrol was always 3.5 but the wrong 3.5 so I was at a very high risk of stroke and/or heart attack. I was put on statins and my cholestrol stayed at 3.5 only this time mostly the right sort. The green leaf and cranberries is because of warfarin a blood thinner needed because I have a pacemaker and A.F. There is also restrictions on liver so I only have it once a month

 To keep on topic mo'mad invented heart disease and asbestosis.   He got it from the Christians


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



that mo was a GENIUS-----Liver?  what is in liver?  too much
Vit K??      Did Mo invent SYNTHETIC MARIJUANA?


----------



## hadit (Jul 18, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school


Does it really matter if they thought of it first, when they haven't done anything with it since then while European and Americans have?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

hadit said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Witness to shit you didnt learn in school
> ...



they didn't think of it  FIRST-----the ENTIRE issue is-----arabs invaded lots of  ALREADY DEVELOPED CITIES------with lots of ALREADY DEVELOPED PEOPLEs.     Arab RULERS liked the idea-----believe it or not-----of CLAIMING all existing cultural accomplishments of the conquered cities and the conquered people SHOULD be ISLAMIC----mostly retrospectively but as time went on----even anything that seemed laudable after muslims got there no matter who did
it.    As arabs continued on their GLORIOUS AGE OF CONQUEST-----the stuff they brought was defined as  
ISLAMIC IN ORIGIN----even accomplished people who were NOT MUSLIMS


----------



## hadit (Jul 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


I really don't care if they want to claim credit for it.  I want to give credit to those who continually build on the breakthroughs of others.  Henry Ford didn't invent the car, he built on the work of those who did, and gets a lot of credit for what he did.  It seems laughable to me for a group of people to claim credit for something their ancestors may have done hundreds of year ago when they have done nothing since.


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...







 And called it methanol, after the Hebrew word for pure poison. The Jews refined his work and found the nectar of the Gods and called it moonshine


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 18, 2016)

hadit said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...







 It was mo'mad that invented the car back in 627 C.E. then buried it in the koran for future muslims to find


----------



## norwegen (Jul 18, 2016)

And the Europeans clamored for Moor!

It's all over the history books.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 18, 2016)

norwegen said:


> And the Europeans clamored for Moor!
> 
> It's all over the history books.



Mock not-----future generations will learn all about ----
MUSLIMS SAVE EARTH FROM WESTERN/ZIONIST
GLOBAL WARMING.     2120  Era of AL NABI


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jul 18, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


With a child car seat belted in the front seat. 


You know, for when he wanted to cruise the town and pick up girls.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I thought nectar of the gods was wine?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 19, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Lol!  What?


----------



## Phoenall (Jul 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...








 NO no no  it is made from wine, and mo'mad invented that as well. Just as he also invented whine when ayesh said she was too busy playing dolls


----------

